# Smokem up!



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

I was in Albany for the week at Sergeant school. Smokem and I had arranged a meet and greet at the shop he works at. http://store.pipesandcigars.com/

Once I arrived I was attacked hand to hand style by Smokem. More on this in another thread. Here.

Tom you are gonna have to help me with the names. My brain is mush after the weeks events.

Once the introductions were made I was led to the walk in. It was impressive a very nice selection. As you can imagine I was like a kid in a candy store. I grabbed a bunch of smokes and was gifted four of the house brands (more on this in yet another thread. Here.). I was also given the 15% regular customer discount. Then I was given the grand tour. They have a lounge upstairs and a rolling area. A very nice set up all around. We then started Herfing. My first was my first Nub Conn. Now I have to say I am not a Connecticut fan but I had to try the Nub. I must say I was impressed. It had more flavor than any Conn I have ever had. I even did my first Nub stand. The conversation revolved around many things. Bourbon came up and I was given a sample from a local distillery. http://www.tuthilltown.com/ The Baby version. It was great!

It still amazes me how members who have never met face to face before are like old friends. I stayed about three hours, smoked two stogies and had an absolute blast! I took a bunch of pics.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

And the rest...


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

mike in the next to last pic there are some argenese in what looks like coffins are they and did you get any?


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

The guy with his eyes closed is me...smokem
The other guy is none other then our in house cigar guru, and master pipe tobacco blender, Russ, and the beautiful young lady is Russ's daughter, and cigar vixen Kara.

The baseball bat is a cigar that our roller Francisco made. It's about a foot long, and yes it can be smoked!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

oh and I have to say the store looks unbeleavable I go up to lake george a few times a summer if I head up there and my wife is not with me (she'll have the kids up there already) I'm gonna stop and hang with you guys


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

jitzy said:


> mike in the next to last pic there are some argenese in what looks like coffins are they and did you get any?


Yes it is and no I didnt. $18 was a bit much for something I dont know if I like.


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

man great pics
:dribble:


----------



## MMarsden (Nov 29, 2007)

Hey, Albany's only 162 miles away from me........


:dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

sweet pics. im drooling


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

That place looks incredible! What cigar is the Argenese in the coffin that Joe asked about?


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

great pics!


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

looks like you had an awesome time at SGT school


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Great pics - looks like an incredible store. May have to plan a weekend trip up that way in the summer.


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

smokinj said:


> That place looks incredible! What cigar is the Argenese in the coffin that Joe asked about?


 That is the Argenese Uno. I dunno much about it, but I'll see what I can find out for you if you'd like?


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Looks like a great place to hang out with my "Will Work For Cigar" sign.


----------



## Andy (Mar 23, 2008)

Reminds Me Of The Movie Cheech & Chong Now That Was A Stick !!!! That Could Have Been A 70 Ring Size!!!!!!!!


----------



## Andy (Mar 23, 2008)

Nice Pics Enjoy


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

mhlatke said:


> Great pics - looks like an incredible store. May have to plan a weekend trip up that way in the summer.


If you do let me know. I'll do my best to be there.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Niice to meet up with members


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

FWIW: Everyone is welcome to Habana Premium cigar shoppe! If you decide to make the trip please PM me and I'll give you my cell number so we can hook up there.
We are there to make money, of course, but we like to make Friends as well. We try our best to have to most informed staff, the best price and friendly atmosphere we can. We also welcome comments on ways we can improve. So if you see something you'd like us to change or add please feel free to let us know.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

I wish i had a better warning about the herf. look like a great time.


----------

